# Today in Church History



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2008)

According to Today in History...

On this date in 1568 the Roman Catholic Church sentenced the entire population of the Netherlands to death for heresy.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 16, 2008)

James, I know that's a serious thing, but I couldn't help laughing when I read it. 

I guess they missed a few of us, and then we started reproducing...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> James, I know that's a serious thing, but I couldn't help laughing when I read it.
> 
> I guess they missed a few of us, and then we started reproducing...



Just a few apparently. 

But one does wonder how they intended on carry out the sentence.


----------



## Devin (Feb 16, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> According to Today in History...
> 
> On this date in 1568 the Roman Catholic Church sentenced the entire population of the Netherlands to death for heresy.



So, how did all that turn out?


----------



## Zenas (Feb 16, 2008)

That is blogworthy.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2008)

Zenas said:


> That is blogworthy.



Blog on, brother, blog on! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2008)

Devin said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > According to Today in History...
> ...



I found this...



> On February 16, 1568, a sentence of the
> Inquisition condemned all the inhabitants of the Netherlands to death as
> heretics. From this universal doom only a few persons, especially named,
> were excepted; and a proclamation of the king, dated ten days later,
> ...



HERE.


----------



## SueS (Feb 16, 2008)

Talk about arrogance and that the king, of all people, would condemn the population of his country to death is totally unbelievable!! Of what country did he expect to be king over if all his subjects were dead? In reality, how many were actually executed?


----------

